# Welcher Filter?



## Sucram (21. Aug. 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

seit 1 1/2 Jahren haben wir einen Gartenteich, der in der prallen Sonne liegt. Weil der Teich nicht verschattet werden kann, hat unser Gärtner auch keine Sumpfzone angelegt, so dass die flachste Stelle im Teich 40cm tief ist.

Direkt nach dem Anlegen haben wir einen Bachlauf gebaut, der mit einer Oase Aquamax 6000 gefüttert wird. Neben dem Plätschern dachten wir auch, dass wir dem Teich damit was Gutes tun, weil wir ihn so mit Sauerstoff versorgen. Wie gesagt, wir dachten es... bis heute, als ich begann, hier im Forum zu lesen.

Mitte letzten Jahres haben wir, als wir viele kleine schwarze Larven im Teich sahen, spontan Fische gekauft (20 Goldfische). Aus diesen wurden durch Zukauf mehr (ingesamt 40 Fische, davon bisher 3 gestorben).

In diesem Jahr wurde das Wasser im brauner. Daraufhin haben wir die Zahl der Wasserpflanzen erhöht, unter anderem __ Wasserpest und Quellgras. Die Wasserpest vermehrte sich rasant, das Wasser wurde zunächst auch etwas klarer. Nun ändert sich das aber nicht mehr.

In der Mitte des Teiches ploppen bei wärmeren Wetter Blasen hoch, was entsprechenden Schlamm vermuten lässt. Das Wasser am Bachlauf schäumt, was wohl auf eine höhere Nitratbelastung schließen lässt, wie ich hier aus dem Forum lernen durfte.

Auch scheint die Wahl und die Zahl der Fische suboptimal zu sein, um einen Filter zu verhindern  Genauer gesagt, wir haben uns gar nicht damit beschäftigt... bis heute.

Wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe, brauchen wir also einen Filter, um der Sache Herr zu werden.

Das Thema ist technisch neu für mich. Ich habe heute das erste Mal über Druckfilter und Durchlauffilter gelesen. Die Kosten für einen Filter sind auch nicht geplant gewesen, zugegeben aus Unwissenheit. Und meine Frau und ich bevorzugen Lösungen, die funktionieren und keiner häufigen Pflege bedürfen.
Daraus ergeben sich ein paar Rahmenbedingungen. Ob sich diese aufrecht erhalten lassen, muss sich zeigen:
1. Schön wäre es, wenn die Lösung nicht viel kostet. Die Oase-Preise fand ich eher abschreckend, auch wenn wir bereits eine Oase-Pumpe habe.
2. Wir bevorzugen wartungsarme Lösungen. Wartungsarm heißt: Wir wollen nicht jede Woche nachschauen oder gar was tun müssen.
3. Wir sind keine Selbstbauer.
4. Ich bevorzuge stromsparende Lösungen.

Was die Dimension eines Filters angeht, denke ich, dass wir uns eher Richtung 20.000 Liter-Lösungen als 15.000 Liter-Lösungen orientieren müssen, zum einen, weil es doch recht viele Fische sind, zum anderen, weil der Teich in der prallen Sonne liegt. Richtig?

Am liebsten wäre mir ein Druckfilter, um eine weitere Pumpe zu vermeiden. Meine Recherchen brachten aber keine überzeugende 20.000 Liter-Alternative zu Tage. Zudem haben wir Sorge, dass durch den Druckfilter der Druckverlust so groß wird, dass am Ende das Wasser nicht mehr dem Bachlauf entlang läuft, sondern nur noch tröpfelt, weil es die Pumpe nicht mehr schafft.
Des Weiteren werden wir wohl in den ersten Tagen/Wochen den Filter durchlaufen lassen müssen, um eine Besserung zu erzielen. Das ständige Bachlaufplätschern, auch nachts, möchten wir unseren Nachbarn nicht zumuten.

Also wird es wohl ein Durchlauffilter mit eigener Pumpe werden müssen. Hier gibt es etwa ein Komplettangebot bei eBay, dessen Qualität ich aber nicht einzuschätzen vermag, zumindest aber den ungefähren Preisrahmen absteckt, den wir schmerzlos wegstecken würden.

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich vertrauensvoll und hilfesuchend an euch wenden. Was können/sollen wir tun?

Viele Grüße
Marcus


----------



## Olli.P (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Welcher Filter?*

Hallo Marcus

und 

:willkommen bei den Teich - :crazy

Das Komplettset lass mal lieber da stehen wo es ist, das wird nicht Wartungsarm sein! 

Wie sieht's mit Bildern aus? Kannst du mal ein paar einstellen? Dann kann man sich ein Besseres Bild von der Gesamtsituation machen und helfen!


----------



## Sucram (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Welcher Filter?*

Hi Olli,

ich hatte es befürchtet 

Ich habe Bilder in das Useralbum eingestellt. Oder soll ich sie lieber in den Thread setzen?

Viele Grüße
Marcus


----------



## V8 Cruiser (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Welcher Filter?*

Hallo Markus von dem Filter bei Ebay würde ich die Finger lassen der ist nicht gerade wartungsfreundlich. Habe von diesen Filtern 3 Stück; habe sie aber ausgeschlachtet weil ich nur dass Gehäuse verwendet habe. (Siehe meinen Bericht an Eigenbaufilter) Auch ist die Qualität von den Filter nicht besonders toll !!!
Für die Größe und dem Fischbesatz von deinem Teich würde ich dir zu dem Oase 10.1 und einem 25 UVC Bitron raten auch wenn ich mir jetzt bestimmt viel Kritik im Forum anhören muß.
Ich hatte einen 10.1 5 Jahre für meinen Teich und war sehr zufrieden superschnelle Reinigung (in 2 Minuten) und an dem siebziger Ablauf kann man ein T Stück und zwei Schieber einbauen damit man einmal einen direkten Ablauf in den Teich und einen zweiten abschaltbaren für den Bachlauf hat.

Ps. habe meinen 10.1 übrigens in meine selbstgebaute Filteranlage mit eingebaut weil ich von dem Filter sehr überzeugt bin,war halt nach der Teichvergrößerung aber jetzt 15 000 Liter und ca. 16 Kois zu klein.

Gruß Hansjürgen :hai


----------



## Sucram (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Welcher Filter?*

Hallo Hansjürgen,

wenn ich das richtig sehe, kostet deine Empfehlung (Oase 10.1 + UVC 25) bereits ca. 500 Eur - ohne Pumpe und Schläuche. Wenn eine solche Ausgabe zwingend notwendig ist, um den Teich auf Vordermann zu bringen und auch dort zu halten, müssten wir die Kröte schlucken. So ist sie aber (noch) zu groß.

Wenn eine günstigere, aber dennoch wertige Lösung mit größerem Wartungsaufwand verbunden ist: Was müssten wir dann wie oft tun? Und nach welchem Equipment müssen wir dann schauen?

Was mir bei deinen Ausführungen nicht klar ist: Du schreibst, dass der Ablauf auch für den Bachlauf genutzt werden kann. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist der 10.1 kein Druckfilter. Wir müssten aber von der Stelle, wo wir einen großen Durchlauffilter hinsetzen könnten, bis zum Quellstein des Bachlaufs ca. 1 Meter Höhe überwinden. Dafür dürfte der Druck des austretenden Wassers aber nicht reichen, oder?

Viele Grüße
Marcus


----------



## V8 Cruiser (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Welcher Filter?*

Hallo Markus der Höhenunterschied war auf den Bildern nicht klar zu erkennen, dies ist natürlich ein Problem. Aber da gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit, kauf dir doch von Oase der Filtoclear 11000 oder 15000 da ist ein UVC-Klärer mit drin und auch ein Bodenablauf zu einfachen Reinigung.
Deine Pumpe kannst du doch verwenden und der 11000 ist schon für ca. 360 Euronen zu haben.
Der Filtoclear ist übrigens ein Druckfilter extra für Bachläufe entwickelt und da kannst du an den Ablauf ein Y-Verteiler anschließen für zwei Abgänge, einer für den Bachlauf und der andere für einen direkten Zulauf in den Teich.
Ich habe auch einen Bachlauf der läuft nur wenn ich am Teich sitze dass hat zwei Gründe;
Erstens wachsen in einem Bachlauf super die Algen und zweitens verdunstet sehr viel Wasser 
Hatte vor meinen 10.1 zwei verschiedene Billigfilter waren beide rausgeworfenes Geld 

Gruß Hansjürgen :hai


----------



## Sucram (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Welcher Filter?*

Hallo Hansjürgen,

Oase schreibt, dass der FiltoClear 11000 für Teiche bis 6m³ bei Fischbesatz geeignet sei. Auch bei FiltoClear 15000 wird es rechnerisch knapp, da dieser bis 8m³ ausreichen soll. Da unser Teich in der prallen Sonne liegt, habe ich Sorge, dass diese Dimensionierung nicht mehr ausreicht.
Eine weitere Sorge ist auch, dass der Druck, den unsere Pumpe (Oase Aquamax 6000) aufbauen kann, nicht mehr ausreicht, das Wasser über den Filter in den Bachlauf zu Pumpen, bzw. dass dann zu wenig Wasser ankommen wird. Daher tendieren wir inzwischen doch eher zum Durchlauffilter.

Wenn eine 15000er-Variante ausreichen würde, was spräche dann etwa gegen einen Oase BioSmart 16000 UVC, verbunden mit einer kostengünstigen Pumpe wie eine Aquaking Eco 6200? Wie oft muss man den BioSmart reinigen, und was ist dann zu tun?

Bisher reden wir nur von Oase und Billiganbietern. Dass letztere qualitativ nichts sind, leuchtet ein. Da Oase eine "Premium-Marke" ist: Gibt es keine Filteranbieter im guten Mittelfeld?

Viele Grüße
Marcus


----------



## maritim (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Welcher Filter?*

hallo.

ich möchte hier auf keinen fall die produkte der fa. oase schlecht machen und darum möchte ich folgende punkte hinterfragen.

grobe grundregel war bei den eigenbauten immer, das pro 1m³ wasser 1 meter an patrone benötigt wird.
was ist bei den eigenbauten schlechter, das sie gegenüber der fa. oase so viel mehr an patronenfläche benötigen?

warum bauen wir große filter, wenn wir mit einem kleinen oase filter , das gleiche ergebnis erzielen könnten?


----------



## Sucram (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Welcher Filter?*

Hallo Peter,

inzwischen habe ich auch die Eigenbauten hier im Forum ein wenig studiert und dabei ebenso festgestellt, dass die Filter sehr viel größer sind. Nur habe ich diesen Platz nicht - und auch keine Muße und Lust, einen Eigenbau durchzuführen. Durch den Hausbau sind hier sämtliche Ambitionen vermutlich über Jahre verloren gegangen 

Daher bin ich auf der Suche nach einer fertigen Lösung. Warum sie funktioniert, ist mir letztlich egal. Wichtig ist lediglich, dass sie funktioniert. Und da meine Frau und ich unser Haus zur Zeit einfach nur genießen wollen, sollte eine notwendige Reinigung und Wartung weder häufig noch zeitaufwändig sein.

Von der Bequemlichkeit her scheinen Druckfilter unschlagbar zu sein. Hier bleiben bei unserer Teichgröße nicht viele Optionen. Der FiltoClear 15000 kann funktionieren, wenn ich die entsprechenden Beiträge hier im Forum lese, der Velda Clear Control 50 lt. Papierform.
Die Reinigung eines Oase Biotec 10.1 scheint auch leicht zu sein, wenn ich YouTube Glauben schenke.

Also sind diese Lösungen in der engeren Wahl. Andere Vorschläge sind jederzeit willkommen.

Ob ich dazu direkt zu Anfang ein Vorklärgerät kaufe, weiß ich noch nicht. Zwingend notwendig scheint es nicht zu sein.
Beim Filtoclear ist es dabei, beim Velda ist es im Set relativ günstig. Ein Bitron 18C oder 24C ist aber schon recht teuer.

Angenommen, ich nehme doch einen Druckfilter: Welcher der bisher genannten Kandidaten ist "besser" in irgendeinem Sinne, der Oase Filtoclear oder der Velda Clear Control? Und warum sollte ich doch auf den Biotec setzen?

Viele Grüße
Marcus


----------



## V8 Cruiser (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Welcher Filter?*

Hallo Markus ich melde mich nochmal zu dem Thema, ich Denke meine erste Lösung mit dem 10.1 wäre doch die beste dar reicht dir deine Oasepumpe weil kein Druckverlust und ich denke den kann man bestimmt irgendwie am Hügel verstecken.
Ich habe meinen 10.1 mit der Aquamax Eco 6000 betrieben und die war völlig ausreichend und bei einem Druckfilter gibt es nach einigen Jahren bestimmt Probleme mit der Dichtigkeit.
Beim Biosmart habe ich meine bedenken ob 11 Watt UVC bei einem Teich der voll in der Sonne steht ausreicht und erweitern mit UVC ist da nicht mehr möglich.
Aber dass mußt du selbst entscheiden, ich hatte am Anfang auch Geld sparen wollen und zweimal kaufen müssen  

Gruß Hansjürgen :hai


----------



## Sucram (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Welcher Filter?*

Hallo Hansjürgen,

du kannst dich gerne melden 

Selbst, wenn ich den Biotec geeignet am oberen Ende des Bachlaufs verstecken könnte, wäre die Lösung nicht ideal, da der Bachlauf dann Tag und Nacht über Wochen plätschern würde. Das will ich unseren Nachbarn nicht zumuten.
Daher würde ich den Biotec in der Nähe des Teiches aufbauen. In diesem Fall benötigt er eine eigene Pumpe. Neben den dafür notwendigen Ausgaben braucht sie natürlich auch Strom, was sich läppert, wenn zwei Pumpen parallel laufen.

Meine aktuell favorisierte Lösung ist daher der Einsatz des Velda Clear Control 50 mit 18W UV-C. Den Auslauf würde ich dann über einen regelbaren Y-Verteiler, z.B. Gardena CV300, mit dem Quellstein und dem Teich verbinden.

Das einzige, was mich davon abhält, ist, dass ich nichts(!) darüber gefunden habe, ob dieser Filter funktioniert und ausreichend ist. Andererseits habe ich auch nichts darüber gefunden, dass er nicht funktioniert. Die meisten Aussagen sind Glaubensbekenntnisse a la "Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Bakterien das aushalten" oder ähnliches.

Werde wohl noch ein paar Mal drüber schlafen, ob ich das Experiment wage. Es sei denn, mir wird glaubhaft versichert, dass dieses Experiment zum Scheitern verurteilt ist.

Von der Entscheidung losgelöst: Stellt man die Filterpumpe ganz unten auf den Grund, wo sich der Schlamm und das Kleingetier angesammelt hat, oder stellt man die Pumpe höher, um dem Kleingetier eine Überlebensmöglichkeit zu geben?

Viele Grüße
Marcus


----------



## V8 Cruiser (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Welcher Filter?*

Hallo Markus wie schon gesagt der 10.1 hat ein 70er Abgangsrohr da kann man ganz normale Rohre aus dem Baumarkt kaufen und einen Abzweig mit einem Schieber einbauen so dass man den Bachlauf abschalten kann und über dass zweiten Rohr direkt in den Teich.
Deine Lösung mit dem Y Verteiler von Gardena wird deine Pumpe ausbremsen. 

Gru Hansjürgen :hai


----------



## Steinadler (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Welcher Filter?*

Hallo Markus,

so wie ich es verstehe, willst Du den Filter ausschalten, wenn das Wasser wieder besser ist? Das wird leider nicht gehen. Ein Filter muss 24/7 (also jeden Tag, rund um die Uhr) laufen, da sonst die Bakterien, die sich darin angesammelt haben absterben. Wenn Du ihn dann nach einiger Zeit wieder mal einschaltet wird es ziemlich wirkungslos sein. Der Filter wird auch einige Anlaufzeit benötigen. Ich habe mir letztes Jahr (Juni 2009) auch einen zugelegt. Es dauert einige Tage, bis eine Besserung in Sicht war. Ich habe mir damals einen von O**e gekauft, den man etwa 70% eingraben kann. Über den Filter habe ich denn einen Plastikstein gekauft. Somit fällt er fast nicht auf. Eine Wartung ist fast nicht notwendig. Ich schaue ab und zu mal nach, wie der Verschmutzungsgrad ist. Der war bisher aber immer OK, so dass keine Reinigung erfolgte. Nur zum Winter hin muss einiges gemacht werden, da die Elektronik etc. frostsicher gelagert werden muss. Wenn Du willst, klicke einfach mal auf meiner HP unter meiner Signatur. Dort findest Du unter Teich ab Juni 2009 den Filter.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## maritim (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Welcher Filter?*

hallo,

möchte noch abschließend was sagen.
meiner meinung nach wird die sache mit dem  biotec 12 gründlich in die hose gehen.
ich würde wenn es oase sein muss den biotec-18-screenmatic-  nehmen , der hat zumminnst eine etwas größere chance, weil die vorabscheidung besser ist.

hier mal ein link zu einem gebrauchten....vielleicht findest du auch was gebrauchtes bei ebay.
http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/gebrauchte-teichartikel/oase-biotec-18-screenmatic-gebraucht.php


----------



## Sucram (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Welcher Filter?*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Mit einem FiltoMatic oder Biotec würde ich mich mehr auf die sichere Seite begeben, als mit einer kostengünstigeren Lösung. Aber das Budget erlaubt zur Zeit solche Sprünge nicht.

Daher werden wir uns doch einen Druckfilter zulegen, um die sonst zusätzlich notwendige Pumpe zu sparen. Um aber nicht allzu viel Geld "in den Teich" zu setzen, falls es nicht klappt, werden wir uns einen günstigeren Druckfilter von Superfish oder Fish Mate zulegen. Einen grundsätzlichen Unterschied zwischen diesen und dem FiltoClear oder Velda Clear Control kann ich so nicht erkennen, weswegen es auch mit diesen funktionieren sollte - wenn überhaupt.

Das Risiko ist da, dass unsere Pumpe nicht genügend Druck aufbaut, um hinter dem Druckfilter und dem Y-Verteiler den Bachlauf noch ausreichend zu speisen. Das würde dann bedeuten, dass wir eine weitere Pumpe benötigen, die wir uns aber, wählten wir ein anderes System, eh zulegen müssten.

Den Filter werden wir durchlaufen lassen und frühstens dann abschalten, wenn das Wasser klar ist und die Witterung kühler wird.

Bleibt für mich nur noch die Fage: Wo platziere ich die Filterpumpe? Am tiefsten Punkt des Teiches, oder eine Ebene höher?

Viele Grüße
Marcus


----------



## maritim (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Welcher Filter?*

hallo markus,

wenn du *den* druckfilter meinst, dann kann ich dir jetzt schon sagen, das es nicht funktionieren wird.
den hatte ich in meinen anfängerzeiten vom teich und bei 15 koi zwischen 10 und 15 cm hat er null gebracht.
wasserwerte und algen waren nur ein einziges fiasko.

kann gerne nochmal stöbern ob er noch in der garage liegt, wenn ich ihn nicht aus wut schon entsorgt habe. den bekommst du von mir sogar geschenkt , wenn ich ihn noch habe.


----------



## Sucram (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Welcher Filter?*

Hallo Peter,

jo, den meinte ich, wobei dein Teich natürlich größer ist (sofern du ihn nicht inzwischen vergrößerst hast) und wir keine Kois haben und haben wollen.

Aktuell vorziehen würde ich den Fish Mate, alleine schon deshalb, weil er einen weiteren Ausgang für das Schmutzwasser hat. Den Fish Mate gibt es in UK deutlich günstiger als hier auf dem Festland.

Wenn allerdings der Superfish deine Wutanfälle überlebt hat, würde ich es gerne mit diesem versuchen.

Viele Grüße
Marcus


----------



## maritim (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Welcher Filter?*

hi,

meine 15 koi mit 10 bis 15 cm haben damals mit sicherheit weniger dreck wie 30 goldfische und 10 shubunkins hinterlassen
oder besser gesagt, den filter kannst du bei deinen besatz gleich in die tonne hauen.
werde am wochenende mal schauen ob ich den filter noch habe. gegen porto kannst du ihn dann haben.
die entsorgung überlasse ich dann dir.

überdenke noch mal alles zum wohle deiner fische, ob du nicht doch paar euro mehr für einen vernünftigen filter ausgeben möchtest.
von meiner seite wurde alles gesagt! ich kann nur dir und deinen fischen die daumen drücken, was wahrscheinlich aber nichts bringen wird.


----------



## Ulli (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Welcher Filter?*

Hallo Markus,

zuerst: Schöner Teich mit Bach und das neben dem Hausbau - davon kann ich mehrere Lieder singen weil ich das auch gerade hinter mir habe   

Ich hatte auch einen Velda CC 50 mit UVC im Set neu gekauft und den Filter nach 6 Wochen ersetzt, weil er schlichtweg eine Zumutung zum Reinigen ist und Du da doch alle 2 Wochen oder so ran musst.  

So genau sieht man es nicht auf den Bildern, aber ich würde mit der vorhandenen Pumpe das Wasser auf Höhe des Bachursprungs pumpen, dort einen Durchlauffilter mit UVC "verstecken" und den Auslass mit einem Y-Ventil (Schieber etc.) versehen - tagsüber über den Bach und nachts über einen Schlauch direkt in den Teich zurück leiten.  

Und ob die Pumpe das schafft, siehst Du dann, wenn nicht für ca. 100 Ocken Ersatz beschaffen, da gibt es 2 oder 3 Modelle mit 10 Kl/h von Jebao oder Osaga, die dürften ECO sein und die Leistung müsste reichen. 1 Watt Pumpenleistung kostet im Jahr ca. 1 Euro, wenn ich richtig gerechnet hab, dann kannst Du checken, welche Pumpe welche Ausgabe wann  lohnt.

Spare nicht beim Filter ich habe 400 Euro Lehrgeld bezahlt    - UND ICH BIN SCHWABE!

Grüße Ulli


----------



## Sucram (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Welcher Filter?*

Mann mann mann, hätte ich doch bloß nicht gefagt 

Wir haben verstanden...

Wenn Peter den Druckfilter finden sollte, würde ich es gerne mit ihm probieren. Sollte sich zeigen, dass es - wie von euch angekündigt - nicht funktioniert, werden wir auf einen Durchlauffilter umsatteln.

Die Lösung, den Durchlauffilter an die Quelle das Bachlaufs zu stellen, ist nur bedingt machbar. Der Quellstein sitzt aktuell am höchsten Punkt (auf dem Bild, dass den kompletten Bachlauf der Länge nach zeigt, ganz links). Diesen Quellstein müssten wir durch den Filter ersetzen, zusätzlich wahrscheinlich noch den Hügel vergrößern. An den notwendigen Schieber käme man auch nur mit Mühen dran. Wir werden es aber erwägen.

Zur Auswahl des Filters habe ich mir Videos zum Biotec 10.1 und 12 Screenmatic angeschaut. Letzterer hat wegen der Vorfilterung sicher Vorteile. Andererseits ist der Preisunterschied zwischen beiden Filtern nicht unerheblich.
Da wir unsere Fische so gut wie nie füttern und der Eintrag durch Blätter oder Nadeln sehr gering ist, hoffe ich, dass der 10.1 bei uns gut funktionieren kann. Ggfls. müssen wir ihn am Anfang häufiger reinigen.

Die Frage ist, ob ich zwingend ein UVC-Klärgerät benötige. Hier scheiden sich offensichtlich die Geister. Wenn sich zeigt, dass es ohne nicht geht, würde ich einen günstigen UVC-Klärer im 25 Watt-Bereich hinzukaufen, denn die Bitrons sind mir schlicht und ergreifend zu teuer.

Also ist der Plan:
a) Sollte Peter den Druckfilter finden, versuchen wir es mit diesem.
b) Sollte der Druckfilterversuch scheitern, werden wir uns einen Biotec 10.1 zulegen, vermutlich mit einer eigenen günstigen Pumpe im 4000-6000l/h-Bereich (Osaga, Jebao)
c) Sollte es ohne UVC-Gerät nicht gehen, kommt ein 25-Watt-UVC-Klärer hinzu, den ich zwischen Pumpe und Filter einbaue

Sieht doch nach einem Plan aus, oder?

Planverbesserungen berücksichtige ich gerne, sofern es Geld spart 

Viele Grüße
Marcus


----------



## squidy (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Welcher Filter?*



maritim schrieb:


> hier mal ein link zu einem gebrauchten....vielleicht findest du auch was gebrauchtes bei ebay.
> http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/gebrauchte-teichartikel/oase-biotec-18-screenmatic-gebraucht.php



schaut bei ebay der oben genannte Händler ist echt mies (Portoabzocke, als ich ihn darauf aufmerksahm machte gabs zwar keine Antwort per Mail aber die AGB`s wurden nachträglich anpasst), rechtliche Schritte werden noch eingeleitet auch wenn es nur 40€ sind (dafür hat man ja eine Rechtschutz  ), es geht ums Prinzip. Also Vorsicht


----------



## maritim (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Welcher Filter?*

hallo remo,

das war auch keine empfehlung für den händler die ich ausgesprochen habe.
bin nur per zufall darauf gestoßen, das er einen gebrauchten filter verkauft.
aber gut zu wissen, das man bei dem händler die augen offen halten muss, weil ich mir dort auch was bestellen wollte.


----------



## squidy (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Welcher Filter?*



maritim schrieb:


> hallo remo,
> 
> das war auch keine empfehlung für den händler die ich ausgesprochen habe.
> bin nur per zufall darauf gestoßen, das er einen gebrauchten filter verkauft.
> aber gut zu wissen, das man bei dem händler die augen offen halten muss, weil ich mir dort auch was bestellen wollte.



lass es bleiben  ist einiges teurer als bei anderen händlern, wenn nachher von der lieferfirma eine Rechnung kommt über 40€. Ausserdem hatte ich seit Jahren nicht mehr einen so unfreuntlichen und arroganten Menschen am Telefon (es war sogar der Chef).


----------

